
How the US Fuelled the Rise of Isis in Syria and Iraq - mgalka
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jun/03/us-isis-syria-iraq
======
mgalka
This post was shared nearly half a million times in the U.K., but the story
got hardly a mention in the U.S.

By my read, it is an exaggeration to say we had any involvement in "fuelling"
ISIS. But it does show that when the government was calling it a JV team, they
actually had pretty good intel that ISIS would be a problem.

This is the document referenced in the article:
[http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Pg.-...](http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Pg.-291-Pgs.-287-293-JW-v-DOD-and-State-14-812-DOD-
Release-2015-04-10-final-version11.pdf)

